# Need New Wifi Controller Recommendation - Hunter/Orbit?



## mdalby

I have 10 zones and the controller will be in my garage.

I am currently considering the following:

- SPW Hunter PRO-HC PHC-1200i 12 Zone
- Orbit 57950 B-hyve Smart 12-Zone

Any thoughts on either of these on the software app and ease of use etc?


----------



## falconsfan

No experience with either but I have a Rachio going on 3 years. No issues and easy to use.


----------



## matiusmatt

Likewise, I'm using Rachio. Installed it a month ago and very happy with it. App interface is straight forward.


----------



## mdalby

I went with a Rachio 3. Thanks


----------



## ADanto6840

Another happy Rachio customer here, too.


----------



## Rucraz2

Rachio 3 here.


----------



## San

I just have to add to the boring list, another happy Rachio 3 customer here as well.

Watch our for sales though, they go on sale quite often. Check Slickdeals for sales.


----------



## JoeyDonatelli

I had been running a Rachio 2 for a few years and didn't have any issues until I had to shut down my Wi-Fi.

Interesting story.... I sold my home and left the R2 controller so I could continue to water until the new owners took position. Our old home ended up sitting vacant for about 5 weeks and during that time there was no Wi-Fi in the home. Due to this the Rachio controller stopped working. I was told it would continue running its current schedule if it lost connection. What I was not told is that it would only do this for 72 hours after connection lost.

So... I had a fully renovated one season old yard sit with no water and/or rain for the month of August. To say the least, it didn't make it!

Just wanted everyone to be aware you are going to need Wi-Fi at all times if you want to water your yard!


----------



## spaceman_spiff

I have a Rachio 3 and other than it not being able to be added to HomeKit, despite it being HomeKit "compatible," it's been working great. I tinker with it daily like it's a damn RPG to min/max my water.

Also, check with your local utility company. Mine gave a $175 rebate on the R3, so I only spent a net $40 on it or something insane.


----------



## jayhawk

mdalby said:


> I went with a Rachio 3. Thanks


Good choice. I use hunter for HOA and rachio 2 at home ...rachio


----------



## Lust4Lawn

I have an Orbit B-Hyve and I say get a Rachio. I have had many issues with Orbit and their "smart" watering and ET calculations. It's a shame because the app is quite slick and the tech support version of their web interface when on my laptop shows great potential.


----------



## Ppb1203

I have an Orbit B-hyve. Run 10 zones. App is terrific and all work flawlessly regardless of where I travel in the world if I need to run manually. I never use smart watering. Set my neighbor up on one and he luvs it also.

Also set up a b-hyve faucet for my planted pots when traveling that works great. That way only one app needed for both the lawn and potted plants.


----------



## kwo7736

Get a Rachio version 3 - excellent reliability so far (and I had the version 2 for years before this one).


----------



## Grizzly Adam

I went with the Rainbird ST8i-WiFi. I haven't got the pipes in the ground, but I did get the system set up and programmed. So far so good.


----------



## ag_fishing

The bhyve or hunter pro hc, but I'd prefer the actual knobs and buttons on the bhyve


----------



## MasterMech

falconsfan said:


> No experience with either but I have a Rachio going on 3 years. No issues and easy to use.


Unless you want it to work in HomeKit..... :lol:

I like mine, but the HomeKit thing is annoying.


----------



## spaceman_spiff

MasterMech said:


> falconsfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No experience with either but I have a Rachio going on 3 years. No issues and easy to use.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you want it to work in HomeKit..... :lol:
> 
> I like mine, but the HomeKit thing is annoying.
Click to expand...

Yeah, what a mess the HK stuff is for Rachio.

Easy solution:
Grab a Raspberry Pi, install Homebridge on it and then install the Rachio Homebridge plugin. Works great :thumbup: And is also hilarious how easy it is to get your zones into HomeKit than waiting for Rachio to debug their crap.


----------



## ADanto6840

+1 for Homebridge.


----------

